# SIG OP!!!!SWORN IN MARCH 30TH,BASIC MAY 8TH!!!!PUMPED!!!!



## CEhopeful (22 Mar 2006)

I JUST GOT THE CALL!!!!VERY EXCITED!!!!!!THANKS TO EVERYONE ON HERE!!!!ANYONE ELSE GOING MAY 8TH? 

CHEERS!!!!


----------



## muffin (22 Mar 2006)

Haha -  Congrats to you.

muffin


----------



## Former291er (22 Mar 2006)

Congrats and good luck.
Rob.


----------



## The Gues-|- (22 Mar 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## spr. mackinnon (22 Mar 2006)

Congrats and good luck with your upcoming training.


----------



## hiphopculture (24 Mar 2006)

may 8th? me too... st jean? im also getting sworn in on the 30th.. where u from? me,.. edmonton


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (24 Mar 2006)

You should remuster to infantry  >


----------



## hiphopculture (24 Mar 2006)

i am in infantry, or going into


----------



## CEhopeful (24 Mar 2006)

Im from fredericton NB. Great little town. I am also going to st.Jean, Im very excited. You help me Ill help you. Cheers.


----------



## hiphopculture (24 Mar 2006)

what field you going into? me im going infantry


----------



## CEhopeful (24 Mar 2006)

Im going Sig Op, well probbaly do SQ together as well. Cheers


----------



## hiphopculture (24 Mar 2006)

what is sig op?


----------



## CEhopeful (24 Mar 2006)

its a signal operator. work a lot with radios. very important element of combat support. go out in the field with infantry onc eina while, spend as lot of time on our own inthe field, not as close to the action of course, relay messages to supply etc so they can hook fellows on the front up.work as infantry sometimes as well. Hope to see you there. Cheers


----------



## hiphopculture (25 Mar 2006)

o ok straight.... last name Gauthier...see u there...


----------



## CEhopeful (25 Mar 2006)

cool, last name, Wright. I will see you there.


----------



## DollFace (30 Apr 2006)

Im going may 8th, Im so nervouse, and mad excited


----------



## hiphopculture (30 Apr 2006)

awesome... see u there


----------



## aesop081 (30 Apr 2006)

hiphopculture said:
			
		

> awesome... *see u there*



I'm pretty sure you have been "talked to" about using MSN-speak.

If not consider it done !!


----------

